# Strange behaviour after flea drops - anyone else?



## KiriUK (Sep 13, 2013)

I recently fostered my daughter's little chi (now 11 months old) and she reminded me to flea him as I'd not done anything like that since he moved in.. (Beaphar dog flea and tick drops for small dogs and puppies) Immediately afterwards he became highly agitated, slinking around the floor at speed and then becoming very clingy and not eating. He just looks so out of sorts, hasn't eaten anything, not even his favourite treats. I gave myself the day off work to stay home and cuddle him as I thought he deserved it (ok, so it made me feel better too). DD says he always does that when he's fleaed but reviewers on Amazon said their dogs had no side effects... has anyone else's baby reacted like this, is it normal, should I avoid giving any more doses when they're due...and what are the alternatives?
Thanks


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

The reason he gets sick from it's because the thing you are using is poison, that penetrates the skin and goes in to the organs  use only natural things for your dog, not poison  same thing with frontline and stronghold..pure poison 

Here are som great stuff!
https://www.etsy.com/no-en/listing/111159970/dog-care-assortment-christmas-holistic?ref=favs_view_13


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I never use those deflea meds because they are very poisonous and go right into the dogs bloodstream causing them to get sick. Sounds like he was having a serious reaction. I would not use anymore. Does he have fleas? Hope he's ok. I would try washing that stuff off although it may be too late.


----------



## KiriUK (Sep 13, 2013)

I suspected so. I've tried to wash it off the patch on his neck but obviously it's made its way into his bloodstream so hasn't done that much good  but he's happily snuggled under my arm for now. Will have a look around for herbal stuff but if anyone in the UK can recommend anything, I'd be really grateful x


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

There are essential oils you can use if you can't find anything in stores. There is a list on this site of which oils would repel fleas: Homemade Flea Treatment is Uncomplicated when using Essential Oils


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Kiss that sweet little one for me I am so glad we have this forum to help each other.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think that now that the dose has entered his system, washing it off would just make it less effective... while still dosing him. I would just leave it for now and look into more natural methods to use continously to prevent a future infestation. We had to dose Odie once (and our cats) because even after using ever natural trick in the book, the flea problem was just too bad and they were eating me alive. However, we don't have fleas here (she got them on vacation) so I wasn't using anything to prevent them. I only tried natural methods AFTER we had fleas. I think what helped in our case was that she was dosed a puppy dose, so it wasn't as harsh and if she had received a dose meant for a large dog.

I've heard good things about essential oils, but don't use them if you have cats or use them very carefully. Essential oils are toxic to cats.


----------



## KiriUK (Sep 13, 2013)

I had him snuggle next to me on my bed and he eventually settled to sleep about 4am. He's calmer now (28 hours later), he's eaten and had water and we even popped to the park for 10 minutes and he pooed and weeed a bit. Still looks nervous though, so not completely back to himself. I took his temperature some time later and it was 37.3, perhaps lower than expected (does anyone know the proper temp for a chi?) but I'm keeping him warm now.
I contacted the manufacturers who said that small white dogs like him can react adversely to the permethrin and advised me to give a warm bath in mild shampoo and obviously not use it again. The lady I spoke to says she uses Advocate on her small white terrior.
Can any UK members recommend any safe non-toxic, natural products that they use?? I really don't want to use these poisons but still need some protection
Thanks!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily was ill the other day,not related to flea meds but the first thing my vet asked me is have you used any flea drops on her ????? so they must get lots of dogs/ cats in with reactions with these drops.I just go through mine with a flea comb


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

theres a seller on fb Herbal Pet Supplies she does a pretty good natural flea treatment


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, if I were you I wouldn't "flea" routinely anymore, it does sound like a nasty reaction. I don't use any products at all on my dogs, my attitude is that if they do get fleas I will deal with it at the time with simple conditioner and combing and a mega house clean, touch wood I've been lucky so far. I think we are scared into thinking we've got to flea them regularly but I just don't agree. I liken it to children we don't treat them for headlice if they haven't got them.


----------



## Giubba (Oct 15, 2013)

Kiri, probably it was a mild allergic reaction to the anti flea thing.
It was a kind of a warning from your little boy's body, like saying: OK, this time I managed to deal with it, next time I don't know. 
I don't want to make you even more scared than you probably are, but it happened to me as well and it was a bloody nightmare. 

We usually use a compound of herbs and natural stuff, a friend of mine (who's herbalist) prepares it for us. I think it's also able to protect our loved ones from ticks as well, buy I should double check. 

If you want I can ask my friend about it


----------

